

Mozilla Lightbeam - 3ds
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/lightbeam/

======
himal
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6611205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6611205)
(There are more, but this is the lucky one)

